# Side dishes/veggies to go with turkey burgers?



## oceanbaby

We're having turkey burgers tonight, and dh is stopping at the store to pick a few things up. I need to have some veggies with the meal, but am blanking on a side dish that would go well. Any thoughts?


----------



## homemademomma

baked sweet potato french fries!


----------



## VikingKvinna

Sweet potato fries? Or roasted root veggies?

Or maybe a big spinach salad, or some sauteed kale with garlic.

Or you could do crudites (blanched broccoli, red bell peppers, carrots, etc.) with ranch dip.









Enjoy!

ETA: how funny homemademama, we cross posted the exact same suggestion...you owe me a coke!


----------



## Chinese Pistache

I *love* this salad. . .

Bean and corn salad

Salad--
1 can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 can corn, drained
1 red pepper, seeded and finely chopped
3 green onions, finely chopped
1/2 bunch cilantro, chopped

Dressing--
1 tsp cumin
4 tbs lime juice
3 tbs red wine vinegar
3 tbs olive oil
Salt and Pepper to taste.

Mix the salad in a lg bowl. Mix the the dressing in a small bowl and toss into the salad.

*You can also add cooked brown rice or quinoa to this; just increase the amount of dressing you use. I sometimes add more vinegar and lime juice if I want it tangier.


----------



## mamadege5

how do you make the sweet potato fries? Just cut and bake? Drizzle oil?


----------



## traceface

our favorite basic salad is chopped tomatoes, chopped cucumbers and fresh dill with just a little vinaigrette drizzled on top.


----------



## oceanbaby

Mmm, yummy options. I did sweet potato fries last time (yes, just tossed with oil and baked at a high heat). Dh and I love them, but the kids don't eat them. Neither one of them has ever liked sweet potatoes. Go figure.

Anyhow, I love the spinach salad and the black bean salad ideas. I am going to note that for next time. We ended up with sauteed zucchini, and I can't believe I'm going to say this, tater tots. Sometimes dh goes a little crazy at the grocery store. My kids didn't even know what they were, and I'm not a big fan myself.


----------



## artemis33

I usually do sweet potato fries or pan fried potatoes with rosemary (red or yukon gold - whichever I have around) and a big mixed baby greens salad. I also like lots of avacado on my turkey burgers - yum!!

Applesauce would be yummy too - or you could make apple-turkey burgers - they are so good!
*
Apple Turkey Burgers*

1 1/2 pounds ground turkey
1/4 c applesauce
1 egg
1 tsp poultry seasoning
2 tsp garlic powder
salt and pepper to taste
1 TBS veg oil
6 whole wheat hamburger buns

In a large bowl, combine turkey, applesauce, egg, seasoning and garlic powder. Add salt and pepper to taste. Mix well until combined. Divide evenly into six patties (or more if you like them smaller - I usually get more than 6!)- make them about 1/2" thick.
In a skillet, heat the oil over med/high heat. Add the patties and cook about 5 min each side until done. Be careful when you turn them, they are fragile.

They are great with a little light mayo and mustard and baby greens. And lots of avacado! I don't suggest ketchup with these spices







And yes they are supposed to be really gooey feeling before you cook them!


----------

